# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > VB.NET >  دعوت به همکاری!

## mr_esmaily

سلام
 هر کی می خواد با هم یک برنامه بنویسیم در همین جا بگوید :lol:  8) 
امید وارم کسی پیدا بشه! :wink:

----------


## linux

می‌تونی روی کمک من حساب کنی

----------


## mr_esmaily

کی و چه جوری؟ :wink:

----------


## الهام تفریشی

سلام 
رو منم میتونی حساب کنی
البته اول باید ببینم چی هست و بعدش توش چقدر پول هست (آخه من یکم پولکی هستم)
اگه خواستی با هم همکاری کنیم برام pm  بذار

----------


## vadood

> سلام 
> رو منم میتونی حساب کنی 
> البته اول باید ببینم چی هست و بعدش توش چقدر پول هست (آخه من یکم پولکی هستم) 
> اگه خواستی با هم همکاری کنیم برام pm بذار


من هم همینطور

با تشکر از الهام  :wink:

----------


## کم حوصله

> سلام 
> رو منم میتونی حساب کنی 
> البته اول باید ببینم چی هست و *بعدش توش چقدر پول هست* (آخه من یکم پولکی هستم) 
> اگه خواستی با هم همکاری کنیم برام pm بذار
> 			
> 		
> 
> من هم همینطور
> 
> با تشکر از الهام  :wink:


منم مثل اونها  :oops:

----------


## pinokio

اگه مارو راه بدید؟
ما هم هستیم

----------


## mr_esmaily

از همتون ممنون 
شماره تلفن برای صحبت در این مورد بدم یا میدین؟ :wink: 
ضمنا من مدتی مسافرت بودم از اینکه دیر شد عذر خواهی می کنم :oops:

----------


## mr_esmaily

با سلام دوباره
میگم اصلا نیاز به تلفن نیست بریم داخل یک سایت فارسی مثل Rasanic در این مورد صحبت کنیم 
هم فارسی هم آسون
منتظر جوابتونم! 8)

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
گفتم این امشب بنویسم تا اگه فردا صبح زود تر از من بیدارشدید اینو هم بخونید :
همه شما این کارو برای پول انجام می دین خوب ممن هم اینکارو برای همین انجام میدم راستشو بخواین من قبلا (قبل از اینکه برنامه نویسیو شروع کنم ) بیشتر کارای گرافیکی و انیمیشن ستازی یا ویرایش فیلم انجام می دادم ولی دیدم این کارا برام نون و آب نمی شه به همین خاطر برنامه نویسیو شروی کردم البته در این حین به این کار علاقه مند شدم تا اینکه الان که فکر کنم این کار ( برنامه نویسی با وی بی) را خوب بلدم گفتم یک برنامه جدی بنویسم تا هم خودمو محک زده با شم هم بقول خودتون پولی بجیب بزنم منتها چند مشکل این وسط هست که عبارت اند از :

الف )چی بنویسیم – اگه هر کدوم از شما در این زمینه نظری داره بگه.
ب ) امید وارم با چت کردن در یک سایت فارسی موافق باشید.
ج )به هم اعتماد داشته باشیم.

منتظر نظرتان هستم

موفق و پیروز با شید

----------


## mr_esmaily

منتظرجوابتونم :roll:

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
بجز دونفر بقیه جا زدین که! :wink: 



موفق و پیروز باشید 8)

----------


## الهام تفریشی

سلام دوست عزیز
مثل اینکه خودت هم جا زدیا
بابا بهت میگم تلفن بده من حوصله نوشتن ندارم 
اگه میخوای کمکت کنیم  به قول شاعر
از تو حرکت از ما هم کمک (شعر نو)

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
من توشرکتی کار نمی کنم به همین خاطر باید شماره خونه رو بدم وسه همین یه خورده این دست اون دست می کنم
 :roll:

----------


## M-Gheibi

جناب اسماعیلی ما هم هستیم.



> شماره تلفن برای صحبت در این مورد بدم یا میدین؟


به نظرم فعلاً نیازی به تلفن نیست با همون چت کردن هم کار را میفته.  :wink:  :oops:

----------


## کم حوصله

سلام
بابا ما اینجاییم
کی می گه جا زدیم بابا خط بده ما راه بریم  :oops:  :oops:

----------


## الهام تفریشی

اقای غیبی نظر شما هم متین 
ولی من که صد دفعه رفتیم تو رسانیک رسانک هر چی که هست 
خودمونو کشتیم نتونستیم چیزی تایپ کنیم 
حالا اگه جای دیگه سراغ دارین بگین 
بعدشم فکر پراکسیشم کنید چون من تو شرکتم و پراکسی هم دارم

----------


## M-Gheibi

خانم تفریشی صد در صد تلفن بهتره ولی شاید یکی ( :!: ) از بابت تلفن مشکل داشته باشه ... :?:

----------


## الهام تفریشی

پس لطفا راه حلش رو مشخص کنید وگرنه مسئله لوس میشه
چقدر کشش میدین

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
می گم شما که داخل یک شرکت کار می کنید اگه تلفن بدین فکر نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد ولی شماره خونه... :!: 

موفق و پیروز باشید 8)

----------


## M-Gheibi

خانم تفریشی راه حل  :!:  :?:
آقای اسماعیلی من شرمنده چون منم مثل شمام.  :wink: 
با خانم تفریشی هم موافقم. دیگه بیشتر از این کشش ندین لطفاً  :wink:

----------


## الهام تفریشی

به به یعنی همه شماها بیکارین عجب پسرایی (شوخی کردم جسارت منو ببخشین)
بابا من که به اقای اسماعیلی گفتم تلفن ما تا دیروز خراب بود
حالا من تلفنم رو برای ایشون PM  میذارم

----------


## M-Gheibi

بیکار  :shock:  بابا من سنم به شرکت نمیخوره که !!

----------


## الهام تفریشی

مگه چند سالته  :shock:

----------


## M-Gheibi

:!:

----------


## mr_esmaily

بازم سلام

جناب آقای مسعود غیبی من که از خدامِ (هرچی زودتر بهتر)  8) 
ولی خوب همین جوری که می بیند تا الان مشکل اینکه چه جوری با هم ارتباط برقرار کنیمو داشتیم که خانوم تفرشی گفتن تلفن می دن وحل میشه (منم منتظرم)
از بابت اینکه از پنج شنبه تا الان بهتون جواب ندادمم متاُسفم چون سروری که من ازش اینترنت(اشتراکی)می گرفتم رو بلاستر از پنج شنبه تاحالا گرفتار کرده :roll:  منم تا امروز صبر کردم و دیدم که ظاهراً حالا حالا ها درست نمیشه وسه همین رفتم یه کارت اینترنت خریدم :wink: 



موفق وپیروز باشید 8)

----------


## الهام تفریشی

*** حذف شده توسط مدیر بخش, با عرض عذزخواهی  ***

----------


## vadood

همینه دیگه، اگه سن ها و تلفن ها توی پروفابل بود، به ارتباطات کمک می کرد و ما تا حالا مشغول بازاریابی محصول جدیدمون بودیم.



<hr size=40px>
ودود  :wink:
<hr size=40px>

----------


## الهام تفریشی

دوستان *توجه توجه*
بیاین همین جا مسئله رو مشخص کنیم
به جای کش دادن مسئله موضوع پروژه را تعیین کنید 
از این به بعد هرکی میتونه *موضوع پروژه* پیشنهاد بده 
ببینم از این به بعد چی کار مکنین 
من که میدونم مخاتون جون میده واسه طرح دادن

----------


## mr_esmaily

من دارم فکر می کنم! :idea:

----------


## mr_esmaily

دوباره سلام

فکر کرم چندتا ایده به ذهنم رسید که شاید زیاد جالب نباشه ولی ایده است دیگه…

1-یک OCX بسازیم مثلا :
الف)من اینو پرسیدم ولی کسی کامل جوابمو نداد اگه می دونین چه جوری میشه از یک دیکشنری از پیش آماده شده استفاده کرد یک OCX درست کنیم که کار دیکشنری رو انجام بده می تونیم چندتا متد و پروپرتی هم مثل Find , Next و… براش تعریف کنیم.

ب)اگه بشه به بایوس کاممیوتر با وی بی دست پیدا کنیم (النته دارم می پرسم) یک OCX در مورد دمای سی پی یو و… با یک سری امکانات درست کنیم.

2)آقای Vadood یک پیشنهاد خوبی دادن که صبر می کنم تا خودشون مطرح کنند.این برنامه ای که ایشون مد نظرشونه با یه خوره مطالعه و کمک از شما می شه ساخت ونظر نویی هم هست.

حالا بازم فکر می کنم .

موفق و پیروز باشید.

----------


## الهام تفریشی

بابا چی شد 
کو اون خلاقیت ها 
این همه برنامه نویس اینجاست نتونستین یه ایده بدین
عجب خسیس هایی هستین بابا 
همش ایده ها رو واسه خودتون بر میدارین 
""""  ما هم اکنون نیازمند یاری سبزتان هستیم  """

----------


## mr_esmaily

> بابا چی شد 
> کو اون خلاقیت ها 
> این همه برنامه نویس اینجاست نتونستین یه ایده بدین
> عجب خسیس هایی هستین بابا 
> همش ایده ها رو واسه خودتون بر میدارین 
> """"  ما هم اکنون نیازمند یاری سبزتان هستیم  """



راست میگه دیگه! :x

----------


## روح اله معینی زاده

با سلام خدمت همه دوستانی که توی این به قول معروف تاپیک، مطلب نوشتن.

*** حذف شده توسط مدیر بخش, با عرض عذزخواهی  ***

من خودم طرح دارم ولی نمی دونم عملیه یا نه؟ به یک گروه کاری زیادی هم احتمالا احتیاج داره 
که هم نرم افزار بلد باشن و هم سخت افزار. حالا طرحش می کنم.

آیا تا به حال با اتوبوس سفر کردید؟ وقتی می رسید به پلیس راه، اتوبوس نگه می داره تا تعرفه رو به پلیس راه بده که مهر بزنن و ... . این رو هم می دونیم که بعضی از راننده ها تعرفه رو اولی که شروع به حرکت می کنن می ذارن و بعد از مدتی بر می دارن و با سرعت توی جاده رانندگی می کنن و وقتی به نزدیک پلیس راه می رسن، دوباره اونو می ذارن و بعد هم بدون مشکل عبور می کنن.

حالا من می گم اگه بتونیم یک سیستم درست کنیم که روی ماشین باشه و راننده نتونه اون رو دستکاری کنه و سیستم با توجه به عقربه کیلومتر اتوبوس، توی یک بانک اطلاعاتی کلیه اطلاعات مربوط به زمان حرکت، میزان سرعت و ... رو ثبت کنه، خیلی خوب میشه.

تازه این اول کاره.

چرا باید اتوبوس وقت مسافرا رو توی پلیس راه بگیره؟ 

قسمت دوم سیستم:

یک سخت افزار توی ماشین باشه که مثلا هر 5 ثانیه یک پیام تا 200 متری یا هر اندازه که کارفرما بخواد، بفرسته و چک کنه که آیا به پلیس راه رسیده یا نه، از طرفی توی پلیس راه هم معادلی برای اون باشه که اگه پیام رو گرفت، بلافاصله دستگاه داخل ماشین اعلام کنه و ماشین هم مجدد پشت سرش اطلاعات بانک اطلاعاتی خودشو برای پلیس راه بفرسته.

قسمت بعدی سیستم.

رایانه ای که توی پلیس راه وجود داره، چک کنه که آیا راننده تخلف سرعتی داشته یا نه، اگه داشته با پیام اخطاری شماره ماشین رو برگردونه و یا به هر شکل کاربری رو که پای سیستم نشسته آگاه کنه. کاربر هم با انجام عملیاتی به مقصدی که ماشین در حال رفتن به اونجایه خبر بده و راننده به محض رسیدن به مقصد، در صورتی که تخلف کرده،  :oops: به عقوبت کار خودش برسه :cry: 

از قدیم گفتن به حساب خود برسید قبل از اینکه به حساب شما رسیدگی کنند.

طرح بزرگیه و کار زیادی هم می خواد. اگه بشه، اوه چی می شه. اولا که طرح می تونه برای کل کشور باشه (پس باید در اون صورت پارو آورد و پول جمع کرد - قابل توجه افراد پولکی و موافقانش -) دوما مردم دیگه توی پلیس راه معطل مهر و امضایی که در خیلی موارد به نظر من الکیه نمی شدن.

البته هنوز دستم نشکسته ها ولی شکم گرسنه این حرفا حالیش نمی شه. الان یک ساعته که از ساعت رفتن به خونه من می گذره. الان هم باید داداشتون حدود 18 کیلومتر تو هوای تقریبا گرم با دوچرخه پا بزنه بره خونه (البته اگه با خودتون نگید که این بنده خدا مخش قاطی کرده که همچنین طرح هایی می ده :evil: )

من این پروژه رو یه جای دیگه هم مطرح کردم که البته اونا دلفی کار بودن و خیلی هم استقبال کردن. تازه توی اونا بچه های سخت افزار هم بودن که مثلا برای قسمت ارتباط بین ماشین و پلیس راه نظرای خوبی دادن، ولی به علت اینکه دیگر دو سه تا پروژه شهری بودن که خیلی هم سنگین بود، گفتن که نمی تونن شروع به کار کنن، ولی گفتن ایده خوبیه ولی مشکل اجرایی داره.

پس اگه می خواهید راهش بندازید، یا علی مدد. تا اونا شروع نکردن بجنبید.

خسته شدید؟

ببخشید

یا علی مدد - به امید انجام خدمت بیشتر به مردم در سال خدمت رسانی.

با احترام - خدانگهدارتون بچه های با مرام و با حوصله.

----------


## mr_esmaily

پیشنهاد خیلی خوبیه ولی چه جوری تو هر اتوبوس یک کامپیوتر قرار بدیم؟(هزینش)

----------


## vadood

سلام،
دوستان عزیز لطفا دقت کنید، ما می خواهیم چیکار کنیم؟ 
_از توانایی جمعی برای پدید آوردن یک محصول نرم افزاری، به منظور کسب نفع مادی استفاده کنیم_
اگه من درست نفهمیدم بهم بگین. پس اولین قدم وجود جمع هست. باید ببینیم کیا این تاپیک را دنبال می کنن، حاضرن یه زنگ بزنن یا نه و ...
دوم باید بدونیم ایم آدم ها چی بلدن؟ چی از دستمون بر می آد که سنگ بزرگ بر نداریم ...
سوم، محصول درست کردن ارتباط مستقیم با مشتری داره. به کی می خواهی بفروشی؟ چند؟ چند نسخه؟ آیا مشتری احتمالی این سیستم فوق العاده تو اون رو خواهد خرید؟ آیا پولش رو داره؟ احساس نیاز می کنه؟ با تو طرف معامله می شه؟

حالا در مورد پیشنهاد شما،
ایستادن راننده در پلیس راه فقط برای تعرفه سرعت نیست. برای مهر زدن یک دفترچه هست. حالا این دفترچه چیه؟
مشخص می کنه یارو مجوز رانندگی اتوبوس داره.
دیشب تو راه نبوده،
خلاف نداره،
و چیزهای احتمالی دیگه ای که من نمی دونم و باید پرسید. پس کامپیوتری شدن بررسی سرعت نیاز به رفتن به پلیس راه را شاید برطرف نکنه. از طرفی پلیس راه ها می دونن از پلیس راه قبلی تا فعلی با سرعت مجاز چند ساعت طول می کشه پس یارو خیلی نمی تونه تقلب کنه، چون تو  پلیس راه قبلی ساعت رسیدن یارو تو دفترچه ثبت شده. 
دوم این که شما داری یه هزینه کلفت رو به اتوبوس ها قارقاری تحمیل می کنی. چرا؟ آیا مزیت این سیستم چیه؟ آیا 15 دقیقه توی 10 ساعت راه انقدر می ارزه؟ از طرفی نیاز به یه data-link دائم بین ایستگاه های پلیس رو چه جوری بر اورده می کنی؟ 
و این که چه جوری می خواهی نیروی انتظامی رو قانع کنی اینو ازت بخره؟ چقدر مگه می تونی رشوه بدی؟ چقدر آدم های با نفوذ مگه آشنا داری؟

ببخشید من نمی خواهم ارزش این کار را زیر سوال ببرم، اما می خواهم بدونید که توی یه business-plan به چیا باید فکر کرد.

به هر حال فکر می کنم میشه اون دفترچه رو با یه کارت مغناطیسی یا کنتاکت لس عوض کرد و اطلاعات به جای دفترچه ها (که می شه توشون دست برد) توی دیتابیس پلیس باشه. این مشکل را حذف نمی کنه اما سرعت را زیار می کنه و دقت را بالا می بره.
<hr>
ودود

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
آقای Vadood پیشنهاد خودتو که به من گفتی بگو! :wink:

----------


## mr_esmaily

یه پیشنهادی بدین دیگه! :evil:

----------


## روح اله معینی زاده

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان و مدیر بخش محترم

بابا من همه اون رو نوشته بودم برای همون قسمتی که شما حذفش کردی، و الا بله اینکه کی بخواد این طرح رو بخره؟ چقدر ارزش داره و ... که شما هم ذکر فرمودید، درست است.

من خودم فقط به خاطر راحتی و اینکه گروه وی بی این بخش اینقدر فعاله اینجا رو انتخاب کردم. اگه قرار باشه یک عده بیان و ... . 

شما (مدیر بخش محترم) فرض کنید یکی به چه امیدی میاد و این موضوع رو می خونه، بعد از سه صفحه خوندن (با مشکلات سرعت خط که گاهی تند و گاهی کنده) می بینه که هیچی نداشته. فقط یک عده (ببخشید) بیکار و علاقه مند به تایپ (مثل خودم) نشستن و هی نوشتن. کی ایده داده؟ جز یکی دو نفر؟ همه دنبال شماره ...  . 

من خودم دیپلم ریاضی دارم، ولی خیلی به برنامه نویسی علاقه دارم. اینجا که میام و می بینم این همه آدم وارد و متبحر وجود داره، خیلی خوشحال می شم و به برنامه نویسی بیشتر علاقه مند. برای همین بود که اون متن رو در عین عصبانیت نوشتم.

این متن رو هم می تونید حذفش کنید یا بذارید در معرض دید عموم. هر جور راحتید.

با احترام برای همه بر و بچه های سایت که بیشتر طرح مسئله می کنن و جواب میدن نه اونایی که ... 

خدانگهدارتون.

----------


## الهام تفریشی

بچه ها طرح روح اله خوب بود ولی به قول ودود اون مشکلات رو هم داشت
خوب ودود ما منتظر طرحت هستیم بگو دیگه بابا 
ودود فقط لطفا مثل آشات نباشه  :wink: (شوخی کردم عصبانی نشو)

----------


## الهام تفریشی

بابا کسی نبود 
بابا ما گفتیم یه طرح بدین نگفتیم که آپولو هوا کنید

----------


## mehrzad007

من هم هستم و صد البته که یه پیشنهاد خوبم دارم .
یه تروجان بسازیم . یه تروجان ماه که بشه با کمک اون واقعا هک کرد. من یه سری مطالعه در این باره کردم و تا اونجا که من فهمیدم میشه همچین کاری کرد اما یه مشکل هسش :
چه جوری میشه یه برنامه یه فایل اجرایی رو دستکاری کرد؟
البته اگه از کار خلاف خوشتون نمی آد می تونیم از یه مسنجر شروع کنیم . هم خوبه هم جالبه هم برنامه شبکه هسش 
تا نظر شما چه باشد

----------


## vadood

و اینک موضوع،  :wink: 

خیلی از بیزنس ها هستند که با مشتری های متعدد سر و کار دارند. و لازم هست مرتبا گزارش هایی برای مشتری هاشون بفرستند. حالا فکر کنید که می خواهیم یه سرور داشته باشیم که نمایندگی های مختلف روش گزارش بفرستند، و معلوم باشه که گیرنده کدوم نمایندگی هست. اون وقت هر موقع که گیرنده online شد با خبر بشه و گزارشش رو بگیره. از اون ور هم به فرستنده خبر داده بشه که گیرنده گزارشش را گرفته. فکر کنید این کار را برای خیلی استفاده ها میشه به کار برد. 

من با یه مسنجر هم موافقم.

----------


## الهام تفریشی

ودود نظرت جالب بود و کاربردی
من موافقم تا بچه ها چی بگن 
راستی بیاین اعضا رو هم مشخص کنیم 
تا بدونیم که چه کسایی باید موافق باشن  :wink:

----------


## S.Azish

من فکر کنم درباره این موضوع خیلی بحث شده و یک کم داره طولانی میشه. من کمی تجربه Project Management و Team Leader بودن دارم, اگر موافق هستید خودم بهتون یک پروژه معرفی میکنم و تمام مراحل انجام پروژه از طراحی پروژه, طراحی database و Object ها تا کد نویسی و پخش اونو بهتون میگم. طرز صحیح انجام پروژه های کامپیوتری در کشور ما متاسفانه همیشه درست انجام نمیشه و مشکلات زیادی داره. این پروژه به شما آموزش انجام یک پروژه در تیم رو میده و شاید هیچ وقت به فروش نرسه ولی طریقه کار توی تیم و استفاده از تکنیکهای فوق العاده VB.Net رو یاد خواهید گرفت و در ضمن این پروژه اختراع دوباره چرخ نخواهد بود برای همین من شخصآ با پروژه ای مثل Messenger موافق نیستم.
اگر موافق بودید نظر خودتون رو بگید ولی با شرایط زیر خواهد بود

من در کدنویسی ها فقط کمکتون میکنم و همه رو به خودتون واگذار میکنم
مسئولیت افراد رو در تیم من مشخص میکنم
پروژه امکان داره زمان زیادی ببره پس اگر فکر میکنید در آینده نمیتونید زمان بگذارید حتمآ بگید
سطح سواد شما مهم نیست چون یکی از اهداف این کار یادگیری هست
تمام پروژه در Net. خواهد بود.

----------


## mr_esmaily

سلام
خیلی خوبه منتها من زیاد Net. کار نکرم؟! :wink:

----------


## mehrzad007

آقای آذیش با نظر شما کاملا موافقم . اگه قابل بدونید ما در خدمتیم . هر چی شما بگید من فقط نتونستم صفحه 4 رو بخونم نمی دونم چی به چیه پس یه خب به من بدید. (صفحه 4 رو نتونستم باز کنم)

-----------------
اما در مورد تروجان و مسنجر : این دوتا رو واقعا دوست دارم بنویسم . اگه کسی دوست داره خوشحا ل میشم با هم کار کنیم.

----------


## mehrzad007

آقای آذیش با نظر شما کاملا موافقم . اگه قابل بدونید ما در خدمتیم . هر چی شما بگید من فقط نتونستم صفحه 4 رو بخونم نمی دونم چی به چیه پس یه خب به من بدید. (صفحه 4 رو نتونستم باز کنم)

-----------------
اما در مورد تروجان و مسنجر : این دوتا رو واقعا دوست دارم بنویسم . اگه کسی دوست داره خوشحا ل میشم با هم کار کنیم.

----------


## NitroPlus

چقدر تیم شد!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
پروژه که..........................
همش هر کی یه چیزی می گه.......................
آقا با مرورگر چه طورین؟

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

سلام ...
بنده دنبال کسایی هستم که مخ باشن و بتونن از خودشون پروژه ای تولید کنن ولی این تاپیک همش شده بگو مگو ! گفتگو سنو سال پرسیدنو تلفن گرفتن ! بابا اینکه نشد مشورت روی همکاری !
جناب آقایی که دعوت به همکاری میکنی لطفا توضیحی از هدف و پروژه ای که داری بده تا ببینیم چی هست...در صورتی که پروژه شما ارزشی داشته باشه بنده حاظرم یه کارایی انجام بدم ولی فقط در صورتی که پروژه شما چیزی باشه که بشه روش توسعه داد و ازش استفاده کرد.

----------

